# goose hunting



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Any one doing any good in the southern goose zone?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

been out all day drivin lookin for birds and didn't see much at all


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

I hunted till noon and didnt see a goose in davis county!  




DiverFreak


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I went down south of SLC today, saw a good sized flock; they were setting right by the prison down at Point of the Mountain.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> I went down south of SLC today, saw a good sized flock; they were setting right by the prison down at Point of the Mountain.


ya i've got them patterned pretty well, right by work, and they rotate fields like clockwork :evil: they know what they're doin


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Took my eight year old boy out today and shot 3. Just so happened one was banded. Love it when I take him out and he get to see geese drop. He is two for two this week. I should take him out more often.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

honkerfool said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I went down south of SLC today, saw a good sized flock; they were setting right by the prison down at Point of the Mountain.
> ...


 :lol: gotta love city geese!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, i got a nice field in Box Elder county that ill hit one or two more times... Hopefully the geese will want to play! good luck everyone on the last week!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

its a good thing they got the snow goose now. Huntin geese in the spring is sweet!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> Took my eight year old boy out today and shot 3. Just so happened one was banded. Love it when I take him out and he get to see geese drop. He is two for two this week. I should take him out more often.


You aren't hunting the Causeway are you?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> Well, i got a nice field in Box Elder county that ill hit one or two more times... Hopefully the geese will want to play! good luck everyone on the last week!


as I recall that box elder county is closed to goose hunting last weekend. The southern part of the state is open only.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> as I recall that box elder county is closed to goose hunting last weekend. The southern part of the state is open only.


Thanks for your concern dustin, but i will be in the southern zone part of box elder. all is well! 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > as I recall that box elder county is closed to goose hunting last weekend. The southern part of the state is open only.
> ...


alright Just don't want to see you get in trouble. :mrgreen: Good luck


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Darin Noorda said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


Haha what a joke right!!!! I am so bothered on what i saw today. I was heading up to hardware ranch on a fieldtrip and so guys standing around a bunch of decoys. It was clearly in the northern goose zone. When i was on my way back they were just finishing cleaning them up....WTH right!!!!! Does this happen a lot up there? it just bothers me that "good goose hunters" are the best out there (they say), but what they don't say is that they are killing them where they aren't supposed to.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> neckcollar said:
> 
> 
> > Took my eight year old boy out today and shot 3. Just so happened one was banded. Love it when I take him out and he get to see geese drop. He is two for two this week. I should take him out more often.
> ...


Nope i dont even know where that is.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok, i had an encounter with someone out there(Antelope Island Causeway). Pretty lame people out and about.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Darin Noorda said:
> ...


Hoped you called the poaching hotline, Because if you didnt and your complaining on here, then your just as bad as they are, Just sayin!

DiverFreak


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

diverfreak said:


> Hoped you called the poaching hotline, Because if you didnt and your complaining on here, then your just as bad as they are, Just sayin!
> 
> DiverFreak


Tony,

opencountry has found out that the individuals he thought were in the norht zone were in fact not. They were hunting the south zone, just close to the boundary line. 8)


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> diverfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Hoped you called the poaching hotline, Because if you didnt and your complaining on here, then your just as bad as they are, Just sayin!
> ...


 :lol: those boundary lines are tricky suckers!


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Darin Noorda said:


> diverfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Hoped you called the poaching hotline, Because if you didnt and your complaining on here, then your just as bad as they are, Just sayin!
> ...


    
Ya thanks for clearin that up. It sure does make you feel stupid when you come on here sayin stuff and it's not correct information. Those boundaries are tricky


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

neckcollar said:


> Any one doing any good in the southern goose zone?


We are still pounding a few here and there. Only 2 days left to go, man this season flew by.


----------



## Ropinfol (Dec 17, 2009)

neckcollar said:


> Any one doing any good in the southern goose zone?


I have been watching the feilds we hunt out by GSL in Weber County the last week, every night and I have not seen one goose in along time!
I even got a new dozen of GHG for x-mas and never even took them out cant wait for next yr!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

The guys at OB were slaying the geese today! They pulled every flock in that i saw in the air.


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

Ya it was sweet to finally have things just go so smooth,like bag snatchin at Halloween. I actually stood up and threw a snowball at a single that came in before my buddy shot it.


----------

